# Processor + Motherboard Combo



## vidhubhushan (Aug 29, 2011)

I am planning to build a new system and have shortlisted core i5 2500 with Intel DH67CL / DH67BL. I am going to use the system mainly for net surfing and playing Online Zynga games. Which board should I purchase? 

I am going to put 2 X 2GB Corsair Vengence, Corsair CX400 / Cooler Master Extreme 500w, Seagate Barracuda 2TB and am not thinking of adding a dedicated graphics card right now.

I am looking for a future proof system and my work will remain the same. Is there any other board that I might consider?

I am also thinking of getting a Numeric UPS. Suggestions for that are also needed.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Go for Intel DH67BL-B3 at 5.5k. DH67CL-B3 will cost you 6.5k just for additional two PCI slots which rarely used now a days. So, go for DH67BL-B3. Boards from Asus and Gigabyte will cost you more, say around 2k more. 
And for RAM go with Corsair Value RAM 4GB DDR3 133MHz at 1.2k. H67 mobos support only upto 1333MHz. So, going for vengeance 1600MHz will only cost you more w/o any boost. So, better get 2*4GB of Corsair Value RAM at 2.4k run them in dual channel. 
Suggesting you to grab 8gigs of RAM as DDR3 RAM prices are quite cheap now. 3 months back 4GB DDR3 costed 2.4k, now its halved. So, its better to grab 8gigs now.

Numeric is a good UPS brand. But recently Intex 1KVA at 1.8k is at high demand for its price cum 30mins backup. 
So, IMO you should look for this UPS.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2011)

if you can't find Numeric I think it's better to opt for APC for better build quality - a 600VA ups will cost 1.8k 

For PSU CX400 is hard to find - so you can get cx430 instead


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks a ton saswat for the info, really appreciate that. i will definitely check intex as we have a dealer here in our city. 

saswat - which board from asus would you suggest? aha! just checked, we have the same monitor - in2020. btw, you yourself are using Vengence 

topgear - i have seen a lot of fault occurring in apc ups in my previous office though it was replaced promptly but in a home setup, that will not work


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ I can't say for sure why you have faced a lot of issues with APC UPS but generally APC ups are better than any other brand currently available in market and is the most recommended brand across many forums and many forum members will give you positive recommendation about APC UPS - you can ask some of our old and experienced members to be sure


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> i have seen a lot of fault occurring in apc ups in my previous office though it was replaced promptly but in a home setup, that will not work



AFAIK, apc UPS is the best UPS available in the market. So,...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

i am facing 2 problem with my APC 550VA.
1. low backup = 2-3min.
2. suddenly UPS turns off. happens only at night time. after a bit of fluctuation. stabilizer connected but no use.

happens only with my APC UPS. friends using 600VA & 650VA are not facing any. faulty unit maybe.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 2, 2011)

how old is your ups and don't use stabilizer with ups  that is why your computer suddenly shutdown when voltage fluctuation remove stabilizer your problem will be solved


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> faulty unit maybe.



corrected & confirmed.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 2, 2011)

there is no need to ask any old n experienced person regarding the same as i have myself seen frequent fault in the push button of APC UPS and not once or twice but in over 45-46 of them over a period of 2-3 years, that is why i said that. During the same period, I have myself used one Numeric 1KVA ups non-stop for over 6 hours (up to 9-10 hours at times) everyday for over 8 years without any single problem.

i don't use any stabilizer, but use a 525VA Wipro eMerge UPS (got it in 2001) n right now having only a battery problem which will be corrected if i get the battery changed (got it changed 3-4 years back once).

I checked on Internet but found that the price of Intex 1KVA UPS is over Rs.3000. haven't checked with the distributor though


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think APC have best build quality.my cousin is using it from last 5 years without any problem.I am using Numeric from last one year and it is working great.so it is your choice whichever you want you buy it.


----------

